

Get ready to pay more for Netflix: Chicago sneaks “Cloud Tax” onto books - cwyers
http://chicago.suntimes.com/news/7/71/736929/get-ready-pay-netflix-chicago-sneaks-cloud-tax-onto-books

======
ncr100
How is this legal?

Edit: Beware: scrolling through that page adds items to your Navigator
History. You may have to Go Back a large number of times to return to HN.

Edit2: Better question is, how is this enforceable?

